# Sheraton Desert Oasis platinum



## celperf (Aug 2, 2011)

hello i see a 1br platinum and 1 br red high 1-52, witch one is better for trade? like the royals i like royal haciendas from weeks 29 to 32, also if posible grand luxxe, the question is can i book a 2br? or need to be also a 1br? do i have to pay a upgrade? i don't  have a II acount so i don't know how that works also with this is posible to exchange with SFX but don't pay for a upgrade in sfx will like also grand mayan but 2br.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 2, 2011)

celperf said:


> hello i see a 1br platinum and 1 br red high 1-52, witch one is better for trade?



Platinum weeks go for MUCH more (thousands of dollars) than 1-52 (Gold Plus) weeks, so they are too expensive to be cost effective traders.   Note that there is no such thing as a "red week" in II or Starwood.  SDO week 1-52 is called Gold Plus. 

_*Clarification:  1 bdm. SDO Plat weeks are not expensive, but 2 bdm. Plat units go for thousands.  I don't think a 1 bdm. unit will get you into a 2 Bdm. at the Grand Luxxe._



> like the royals i like royal haciendas from weeks 29 to 32, also if posible grand luxxe, the question is can i book a 2br? or need to be also a 1br? do i have to pay a upgrade?



Mexico is an easy exchange - the 1-52 floating week has plenty of trading power for the trade.  (I can see the Royals and Grand Luxxe with my 1-52 SDO floating week.)  

To put in an on-going request for a 2 bdm., you must deposit a 2 bdm.

You can trade a 1 bdm. for a 2 bdm. with an "instant online exchange," but you only get to pick from the leftovers when you exchange online.  I've never seen a Grand Luxxe 2 bdm. in the online inventory. I think you'd have to put in an on-going request with a 2 bdm. deposit to get a 2 bdm.

II does not allow you to pay an upgrade fee for a larger unit.



> i don't  have a II acount so i don't know how that works also with this is posible to exchange with SFX but don't pay for a upgrade in sfx will like also grand mayan but 2br.



I don't believe that SFX will allow you to trade a 1 bdm. for a 2 bdm. for no extra cost.  I believe they require you to deposit a 2 bdm., or pay an upgrade fee.  Note that it is more expensive to trade with SFX.


----------



## pathways25 (Aug 2, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Platinum weeks go for MUCH more (thousands of dollars) than 1-52 (Gold Plus) weeks, so they are too expensive to be cost effective traders.   Note that there is no such thing as a "red week" in II or Starwood.  SDO week 1-52 is called Gold Plus.



I think that's only true for annual 2BR lockoffs.  Platinum 1BR (small and large) and EOY 2BR lockoffs don't seem to have much of a price premium.  I've seen many 1BR platinum SDO units sell on eBay for $1.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 2, 2011)

pathways25 said:


> I think that's only true for annual 2BR lockoffs.  Platinum 1BR (small and large) and EOY 2BR lockoffs don't seem to have much of a price premium.  I've seen many 1BR platinum SDO units sell on eBay for $1.



Hi Pathways25!   

Thanks for the clarification - I agree.  

Since the OP wants to trade into 2 bdm. units, I think he needs a 2 bdm. trader, and that's what I was was trying to say - a 2 bdm. Plat week at SDO goes for thousands.  I will edit my post, because it wasn't very clear.


----------



## lily28 (Aug 2, 2011)

*sdo for grand luxxe*

I was able to use my 1 bedroom gold plus 1-52 to exchange into grand Luxxe NV 2 bedroom for christmas 2012 in II using instant exchange.


----------



## kenie (Aug 3, 2011)

We traded into a 2 bdr Grand Luxxe Riv Maya last May with a 1 bdr. When they bulk deposit, you can see everything with a 1 bdr....


----------



## celperf (Aug 3, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Pathways25!
> 
> Thanks for the clarification - I agree.
> 
> Since the OP wants to trade into 2 bdm. units, I think he needs a 2 bdm. trader, and that's what I was was trying to say - a 2 bdm. Plat week at SDO goes for thousands.  I will edit my post, because it wasn't very clear.



we are family of 5 , i ask for 2br because i think is better but we can use a 1br only


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2011)

celperf said:


> we are family of 5 , i ask for 2br because i think is better but we can use a 1br only



Marco - To put in an on-going request for a 2 bdm. unit, you must deposit a 2 bdm. unit.  As your kids get older, a 1 bdm. will become too crowded.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 3, 2011)

celperf said:


> we are family of 5 , i ask for 2br because i think is better but we can use a 1br only



If you buy a 1 bdrm, you won't be able to perform an ongoing search for a 2 bdrm.  However, if you are diligent about watching II (or joining Tug and watching the Sightings board), you *should* be able to snare a 2 bdrm in Cancun with a 1 bdrm gold 1-52.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok i've got to admit i'm confused by this thread...but i want to learn

A Platinum week at SDO according to http://tug2.net/advice/starwood_vacation_club/svn_valuechart.pdf

Includes weeks 1-21 and 50-52

But this guys week is 1-52....wouldn't that be more Valuable then the Platinum week...since it includes the platinum weeks in it?

But gold plus is listed as 22-27 and 36-49 


so is Gold plus at SDO 1-52 or 22-27 & 36-49 and if 1-52 the ownership is actually 1-52, why would that have a lower trading power then a Platinum week?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> so is Gold plus at SDO 1-52 or 22-27 & 36-49 and if 1-52 the ownership is actually 1-52, why would that have a lower trading power then a Platinum week?



Because under the trading system implemented in 2009 (see sticky) Starwood and II assign the trading power - it's predetermined, and the Plat week has been assigned higher trading power then the 1-52 floating week (Gold Plus.)

The back story is that another company owned this resort before Starwood bought it out, and when Starwood bought it they changed the seasons, so that's why you have the 1-52 floating weeks, plus 3 seasons.  You don't even see the 1-52 floating week on their chart.

In  a nutshell -
The reason there is higher resale demand for the Plat weeks is because people buy these weeks, and then buy a 2nd week directly from the developer to requalify them.  The developer requalifies or "grandfathers" in the Plat week, and it is then treated exactly the same as a week that was purchased from the developer with 148,100 Staroptions.  (Starwood timeshare trading value.)  This is called "requalifying" or "retroing."  

The 1-52 Floating week is not as valuable for requalifying, because it gets far fewer Staroptions - BUT it's a very cost effecting II trader. 

Can be split and traded as TWO 1-bdm. units (not a studio and 1 bdm.)

Very low maintenance fee - for 2 traders:
2 Bdm. L/O - $908.41 = $454 each for two - 1 bdm. traders with the Starwood to Starwood preference in II.


----------



## ada903 (Aug 3, 2011)

Float weeks 1-52 have a blended trading power, so the summer and fall weeks weigh down the blended trading power.  Float 1-21 and 51-52 is made up of high season peak weeks only, so the blended power is higher.  

The other value has to do with retro - if you retro a plat 1-21 two bedroom, you get 148,100 options, if you retro a floater 1-52 you only get 81,000 options.




Ridewithme38 said:


> Ok i've got to admit i'm confused by this thread...but i want to learn
> 
> A Platinum week at SDO according to http://tug2.net/advice/starwood_vacation_club/svn_valuechart.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> If you buy a 1 bdrm, you won't be able to perform an ongoing search for a 2 bdrm.  However, if you are diligent about watching II (or joining Tug and watching the Sightings board), you *should* be able to snare a 2 bdrm in Cancun with a 1 bdrm gold 1-52.



Do you think he can get a 2 bdm. during school holidays?  (I really don't know.)

Celperf - If you buy a 1 bdm., and it doesn't do what you want, there is no option to upgrade it to a 2 bdm.  You would have to get rid of it, and buy a 2 bdm.  With a family of 5, and knowing that you need a 2 bdm. during school holidays, buying a 2 bdm. is a much safer option.  With 3 kids, it's only a matter of time until you will always need a 2 bdm.  Squeezing 2 adults and 3 teenagers in a 1 bdm. does not make for a good vacation.

Yes, you may be able to do an online exchange with a 1 bdm. for a 2 bdm., but remember that the online inventory is the leftovers - most of the prime weeks (holidays deposits and 2 bdm. units) are reserved with on-going requests.  Then the leftovers goes online.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 3, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Do you think he can get a 2 bdm. during school holidays?  (I really don't know.)



According to the Cancun Travel Demand Index on II, most of the summer is low or shoulder season.


----------



## celperf (Aug 3, 2011)

ok any good trader 2br for use but i don't want to pay more than 700 usd at year any recomendation? need to be a II resort


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2011)

celperf said:


> ok any good trader 2br for use but i don't want to pay more than 700 usd at year any recomendation? need to be a II resort



The most cost effective Starwood II trader is Sheraton Desert Oasis - but it's $900 a year - which is quite low for Starwood.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 3, 2011)

buy an EOY SDO.  MF's should be around $500 per year and you could see if 1 bedroom works in which case you could do instant exchanges into 2 bedrooms every year and if you need to use the ongoing search for specific dates some years you could do that for EOY usage.

As long as the resort bulk banks you should be ok.  This year the Grand Luxxe did bulk bank.  The Royal's don't bulk bank and a lot of owners lock off to deposit so it will be harder to grab a 2 bedroom on an instant exchange.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> buy an EOY SDO.  MF's should be around $500 per year and you could see if 1 bedroom works in which case you could do instant exchanges into 2 bedrooms every year and if you need to use the ongoing search for specific dates some years you could do that for EOY usage.




* Correction - I took another look - I think you are saying buy an every other year 2 bdm.  That would put the maintenance fee at about $938 per use, or if you split the week into 2 one bedrooms - $469 for each side.  That is a good idea!


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 10, 2011)

*SDO Platinum EOY 2 BR*

I saw this on Ebay.


This might work out well.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/SHERATON-5-STAR...90563816864?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2c5e7d15a0

I hope this helps.


----------



## siesta (Aug 10, 2011)

Only real reason to get a platinum SDO over a 1 to 52 float is if you were planning to retro it. Because you will pay more for the unit, it will trade the same for the most part, and you are limiting your own dates if in case you ever do plan to use your week interval to stay at your home resort. Late fall, early winter in AZ is my favorite time of year there. The weather and golf there are still great, and without all the crowds the spring brings.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 10, 2011)

FYI, these units have been selling lately for over $750.


----------



## ada903 (Aug 10, 2011)

Lisa, which units are you referring to as selling over $750? I assume the regular float annual two bedroom 1-52?  All the two bedroom annual platinum weeks I have seen are around 4k plus closing costs (and they are rare).  The two bedroom plat EOY and the one bedrooms don't seem to hold that much value.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 10, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Lisa, which units are you referring to as selling over $750? I assume the regular float annual two bedroom 1-52?



Yes, that's what I've been seeing.


----------



## ada903 (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree.  eBay is up and dow, but that is just about average for a float 1-52. 



LisaRex said:


> Yes, that's what I've been seeing.


----------



## l2trade (Aug 10, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Lisa, which units are you referring to as selling over $750? I assume the regular float annual two bedroom 1-52?  All the two bedroom annual platinum weeks I have seen are around 4k plus closing costs (and they are rare).  The two bedroom plat EOY and the one bedrooms don't seem to hold that much value.



I agree.  Why would one pay a big premium for any platinum week compared to the 1-52 float, other than for the annual 2 bedroom?  The extra value as I see it is if one uses it to retro.  Given the current cost prohibitive retro rules, why retro with something less if a few thousand more at resale could let you retro the full 148k?


----------



## ada903 (Aug 10, 2011)

Amen l2trade.  That is why the every other year two bedroom plat weeks are not half the price of the annuals!


----------



## DanCali (Aug 10, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Lisa, which units are you referring to as selling over $750? I assume the regular float annual two bedroom 1-52?  All the two bedroom annual platinum weeks I have seen are around 4k plus closing costs (and they are rare).  The two bedroom plat EOY and the one bedrooms don't seem to hold that much value.



That's would be a pretty self serving post if someone got a Platinum week for $1500 and wanted to flip it... Any comments on that idea?


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 10, 2011)

Actually I believe the last 4 eBay 2BR annual 3-season platinum weeks that were on sale, 3 went for around 1.5K .  Please do not ask me to proof it.


----------



## ada903 (Aug 10, 2011)

You're totally off track with the insinuation.  Just because we have different opinions on market pricing, doesn't mean everyone has a hidden agenda.  



DanCali said:


> That's would be a pretty self serving post if someone got a Platinum week for $1500 and wanted to flip it... Any comments on that idea?


----------



## DanCali (Aug 10, 2011)

sptung said:


> Actually I believe the last 4 eBay 2BR annual 3-season platinum weeks that were on sale, 3 went for around 1.5K .  Please do not ask me to proof it.



That could very well be. But if someone bought one for $1500 (and I wouldn't have posted that post without good reason to believe ada got one for that price) they shouldn't be pumping up the price on tug...


----------



## DanCali (Aug 10, 2011)

ada903 said:


> You're totally off track with the insinuation.  Just because we have different opinions on market pricing, doesn't mean everyone has a hidden agenda.



I don't think I am off track. In fact you may have gotten TWO for much less than $4k apiece...


----------



## ada903 (Aug 10, 2011)

Not worth responding.


----------



## l2trade (Aug 11, 2011)

DanCali said:


> That's would be a pretty self serving post if someone got a Platinum week for $1500 and wanted to flip it... Any comments on that idea?



C'mon now DanCali...  You and ada903 disagree on market value, fair enough.  I highly doubt ada903 is selling.  There are more than enough posts on this topic to properly inform buyers.  No need to point fingers.  Let the market decide.


----------



## ada903 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks l2trade - I am pretty sure we had the same conversation with the same folks few months ago.   I'll stay out of any future pricing discussion.  

DanCali, why don't you go back through my over 2k posts and see if anything looks like I am promoting my "business" somewhere?  Also, I am talking about the fair market value of the week, not about the great deals that individual tuggers may have snagged from PCC's.  The price that a few smart tuggers got based on the lack of knowledge of PCC about the difference between float and plat does not equal what the majority of buyers are willing to pay, especially when they need to retro and they are on tight timelines.  But let's stop beating this dead horse.   :deadhorse:


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Seach Past Prices on eBay*

Sorry to keep this going, but if you want to search completed listings you can.  

Click on Advanced, next to the green search button and click completed listings.

I hope this link helps.

http://completed.shop.ebay.com/i.ht...ct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50

If you ever want to research past prices on eBay, this is a great way to determine how much you want to spend.


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 11, 2011)

2BR/2Bath Float $775.25
                      $510.00
                      $1063.02 (EOY but includes free usage and free closing)
                      $0 (Not Sold) (Not sure why) it will be re listed soon)

2BR/2Bath Platinum $697


Someone got a great deal on the Platinum! The last one I saw went close to $2000, but it does not show up in the search because it was too long ago (greater than one month, i think)


----------



## siesta (Aug 11, 2011)

Ha, the economy is tough... So im going to buy timeshares off ebay, then use tug as my marketing tool to inflate the price in potential buyers minds, then make a profit. Dancali, you are a riot.


----------



## ada903 (Aug 11, 2011)

The sale price for that platinum was not $697.  The seller ended the listing early after one bid was placed. Sale price was significantly more than $697.  



gnorth16 said:


> 2BR/2Bath Float $775.25
> $510.00
> $1063.02 (EOY but includes free usage and free closing)
> $0 (Not Sold) (Not sure why) it will be re listed soon)
> ...


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice information!

What is the purpose of eBay if sellers post it and then remove it after 2 days?  I guess since eBay takes a commission based on the selling price, the seller and buyer agree on a price to save the seller the commission?

*I guess that changes the way I look at eBay in regards to the mid to higher end timeshares.*

For the record, my 1BR Platinum was $100 ($375 inclusive of all fees) and my 2BR float was $611 or ($1085 inclusive of all fees) but it included 2011 usage for free, so I look at it as $185 inclusive of all fees.  They were bought in April and May. I'm happy with those prices if it helps anyone.


----------



## ada903 (Aug 11, 2011)

Most of the Sdo plat two bedroom sales have ended early because myself and other sneaky fellow tuggers (yes, you know who you are) have made offers to sellers who agreed to end the listing and sell outside eBay.   In fact many of these sellers have their own website and sell outside eBay as well.

You got some awesome deals on your weeks, enjoy!  II will work great for non-holiday week exchanges!


----------



## celperf (Aug 11, 2011)

*more questions*

Ok i see this both one is: Two Bedroom Lockoff (1BR/1BR), Two Bathroom (Deeded as Unit 1090-1089/Week 21; sleeps 4), Floating Platinum Season Weeks 1-21 & 50-52 Usage is Biennial (ODD years).   Your usage and fees start in the year 2013.    Maintenance fees (including taxes) are billed annually for $474

for this im confused because i see also this: The new owner will be responsible for the 2012 maintenance fees due January 1, 2012.

so will have to pay for 2012 but i can only use it until 2013? BUT this will be full 2 br or i still can lock off for 2 1br? 

and see this also Week 27/Unit 1055-1056 (For deeding purposes only) UNIT SIZE 	2br/2ba Lockoff (sleeps 8, Floats 1-52)MAINTENANCE FEES 	$479.21 yearly (including taxes) 

the 1-52 gives free use for this year but i can not use it and i don't know if will give me enough time to open a II acount and deposit it , 

for trading only witch of this is better?, also how is the deposit make  im lost with this with rci and mayan palace i check first the High TPU then ask mayan palace to book that week and deposit on rci is the same with II have to check the high demant (witch sees to be week 9,10,11,12 and 13) them call the resort and ask they to book that unit and deposit to II ?

this also give me another question, how dificult is to book this weeks with the resort?

another question, if i lock off,can i use 1 week 1br every year? or only can use 2 week 1br EOY or ODD 

Thanks for your help to all !


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2011)

celperf said:


> Ok i see this both one is: Two Bedroom Lockoff (1BR/1BR), Two Bathroom (Deeded as Unit 1090-1089/Week 21; sleeps 4), Floating Platinum Season Weeks 1-21 & 50-52 Usage is Biennial (ODD years).   Your usage and fees start in the year 2013.    Maintenance fees (including taxes) are billed annually for $474
> 
> for this im confused because i see also this: The new owner will be responsible for the 2012 maintenance fees due January 1, 2012.
> 
> so will have to pay for 2012 but i can only use it until 2013? BUT this will be full 2 br or i still can lock off for 2 1br?



You pay HALF the maintenance fee every year, with an EOY unit.



> and see this also Week 27/Unit 1055-1056 (For deeding purposes only) UNIT SIZE 	2br/2ba Lockoff (sleeps 8, Floats 1-52)MAINTENANCE FEES 	$479.21 yearly (including taxes)
> 
> the 1-52 gives free use for this year but i can not use it and i don't know if will give me enough time to open a II acount and deposit it ,
> 
> for trading only witch of this is better?, also how is the deposit make  im lost with this with rci and mayan palace i check first the High TPU then ask mayan palace to book that week and deposit on rci is the same with II have to check the high demant (witch sees to be week 9,10,11,12 and 13) them call the resort and ask they to book that unit and deposit to II ?



You do not get to choose a week to deposit - with Starwood, there is a predetermined trading value - see the other posts in this thread.



> this also give me another question, how dificult is to book this weeks with the resort?



You CANNOT reserve a week to deposit, but for your own use, as long as you call at 12 mos. out, it's no problem.



> another question, if i lock off,can i use 1 week 1br every year? or only can use 2 week 1br EOY or ODD
> 
> Thanks for your help to all !



No - you can only use it during the use years - but, if you deposit it, then you can use it for trading during the off-years.


----------



## celperf (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Denise !

ok so II gives alone the trading power, so if i choose the 2013 unit i can deposit it until that year right?

and if i take the 2011, there is enough time to deposit it for exchange?, 

i see that platinum have better trading power if this give me better chance than 1-52 week, i will go for this.

how the deposit of lockoff works with this? i deposit the 2br and i can chose if i look on II for 1br or 2 br right?

Thanks For Your Help

hello Denise you say: with Starwood, there is a predetermined trading value - see the other posts in this thread

but i read on the others post, that the trading values ony works if i retro so i confused here witch will be better? because if take the 1-52 maybe i can have chance to deposit it i don't know how many times take to change the deed and the resort ownership to my name.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2011)

celperf said:


> Thanks Denise !
> 
> ok so II gives alone the trading power, so if i choose the 2013 unit i can deposit it until that year right?



You can deposit a floating 2013 week, on Jan. 1, 2012.



> and if i take the 2011, there is enough time to deposit it for exchange?,



The last day to deposit a 2011 week is the last day of 2011.



> i see that platinum have better trading power if this give me better chance than 1-52 week, i will go for this.



A Plat week probably has slightly higher trading power, but a 2 bdm. plat week will cost MUCH more than a 2 bdm. Gold Plus week.  Most people woul

**I just noticed that half my post, did not post. - here is the rest:
*
Most people would not buy a Plat week for trading because it is much more expensive, and a Gold Plus 1-52 floating week trades very well - for far less money.



> but i read on the others post, that the trading values ony works if i retro so i confused here witch will be better? because if take the 1-52 maybe i can have chance to deposit it i don't know how many times take to change the deed and the resort ownership to my name.



No - retroing a timeshare has nothing to do with II.  When you retro a timeshare it's to trade it with Starwood - not with II.  Retroing a TS does not give it more trading value in II.


----------



## celperf (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks For your quick answer



DeniseM said:


> A Plat week probably has slightly higher trading power, but a 2 bdm. plat week will cost MUCH more than a 2 bdm. Gold Plus week.  Most people would not buy a 2 Bdm. Plat week for a trader, because it is much more expensive, and hard to find.



Ok, when you say cost MUCH you mean the final Bid will be Higher than a 1-52 week, because for the Maintenance fee i see is the same.

if this is what you mean then i will go for the 1-52 because it will be cheaper at end of the aution.



DeniseM said:


> It can take 2-3 mos. to transfer the timeshare to your name, but you have until the last day of Jan. to deposit it.


 
Ok if i win the aution, on august 15 and send all info by august 20, if take 3 months so will give me enough time to deposit it on december or november 20,  when you say last day of jan you mean January 2012?

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2011)

celperf said:


> Thanks For your quick answer
> Ok, when you say cost MUCH you mean the final Bid will be Higher than a 1-52 week, because for the Maintenance fee i see is the same.
> 
> if this is what you mean then i will go for the 1-52 because it will be cheaper at end of the aution.



Yes - that's what I mean - a 2 bdm. Plat sells for thousands of dollars, and a Gold Plus 1-52 floating week sells for hundreds of dollars.



> Ok if i win the aution, on august 15 and send all info by august 20, if take 3 months so will give me enough time to deposit it on december or november 20,  when you say last day of jan you mean January 2012?



No - Sorry - I meant last day of December!  You can only deposit a week during it's use year.  A 2011 week must be deposited by the last day of 2011 - but then you will have 18 mos. to use it for a trade.


----------



## DanCali (Aug 11, 2011)

siesta said:


> Ha, the economy is tough... So im going to buy timeshares off ebay, then use tug as my marketing tool to inflate the price in potential buyers minds, then make a profit. Dancali, you are a riot.



Siesta, you are missing the point. It doesn't matter if she was going to flip them or she was just trying to artificially hype the dollar value of something she owns. But saying 



> "All the two bedroom annual platinum weeks I have seen are around 4k plus closing costs (and they are rare)."



when you bought that same thing for much less 6-8 weeks ago is a bit disingenuous, IMO.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 11, 2011)

It really does not matter who paid how much for a timeshare, whether it's a SDO or WLR.  Each buyer needs to decide what it is worth to him or her.  For example, someone posted here a couple of weeks ago feeling really excited that he/she just bought a SDO Platinum for $3955 using "buy it now" option.  It is not worth that amount to me since I am not 100% certain that I will retro and most definitely not in the immediate future.  But if I were 100% certain that I will retro in the immediate future, then $3955 is worth it.  

The rest of the Tuggers who either had or still want to pick up a SDO platinum for $1500 or less will wait till the price is right.  Is it possible to pick up a SDO platinum for $1500 within the next 6 months? My answer is yes.  I believe several Tuggers had done it over the past couple of months, done quietly and without fanfare.  Do I believe any of these Tuggers will "flip" it?  My answer is no.  If I had bought one at 1.5K, do I wish the resale market is at 4K?  No.  Why?  Because I do not believe anyone who paid 1.5K has plans to resell.  It is not worth the hassle.  Plus I am quite sure that the some of the same Tuggers are hoping to pick up another 1.5K SDO platinum.  My 2 cents.


----------



## C30NY (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm always afraid of shill bidding on ebay.  I have interest in picking up an SDO for trading, or an SVV for points, but sometimes I think they are artificially jacking up prices.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Jase369 said:


> I'm always afraid of shill bidding on ebay.  I have interest in picking up an SDO for trading, or an SVV for points, but sometimes I think they are artificially jacking up prices.



I share that specific fear, especially as to specific sellers.  But it really doesn't matter if you are willing to pay up to "x" dollars for a property that you want and is hard to find.  Bid "x" and you will either buy the property for not more than that amount, or not.  If the reason you didn't get the property was shill bidding, the shill lost the sale.  It is really no different than a hidden reserve price.

OTOH, if the property is one like SDO or SVV that comes on the market constantly, avoid those sellers who you believe shill bid.  Bidding on "open" auctions increases your chance of getting a bargain.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 14, 2011)

Jase369, simply buy from the large eBay sellers with good reviews.  Decide what is your limit and then bid to that limit.   There are always SDO and SVV for sale on eBay.


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I use a Program called eSnipe, where you enter you max bid on their site and if required it will put a bid (up to you max) with 4-7 seconds left (you can change the parameter) to sneak in the last bid. 

It save me a few hundred dollars on each TS and only cost about $2 per auction.  If you know what you max is, don't worry about other bidders.

It seems like the "Free Use Year" auctions get bid up.  From what I see, the TS's with the first use year of 2012 seem to be the better bargains right now.


----------



## C30NY (Aug 15, 2011)

It seems to me that the EOY 2BR floaters are just as valuable, if not more, than the annuals.  You are in essence (assuming the 1BR deposits net you another 1BR or even a 2BR) getting a week per year for roughly ~$500/week.  That works out great for those of us who want to travel with exchange once a year.

Thanks for the info regarding shill and I usually have my "max"...but then the "whats another $10..." creeps in with 30 seconds left!


----------



## kenie (Aug 15, 2011)

We paid just over $500 all in for the 2bdr 1-52 eoy that we purchased last month. That is what we should have bought initially rather than a 1 bdr eoy, but we only paid $100 or so for that. We will use all 3 weeks so it worked out okay.     

We aren't planning on buying anymore weeks   or retroing anything so the Platinum isn't worth the money.


----------



## C30NY (Aug 15, 2011)

kenie said:


> We paid just over $500 all in for the 2bdr 1-52 eoy that we purchased last month.



One on ebay now for over $800, but it includes this year usage free...I assume that is why the price is higher?


----------



## kenie (Aug 16, 2011)

I see that one went for $1600 with closing.
 SDO is strange that way. The pricing really seems to fluctuate on the 2 bedroon units.
Just keep watching ebay for the pricing to drop back down. It does seem to bounce around a bit, but that is a high price.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 16, 2011)

kenie said:


> I see that one went for $1600 with closing.
> SDO is strange that way. The pricing really seems to fluctuate on the 2 bedroon units.
> Just keep watching ebay for the pricing to drop back down. It does seem to bounce around a bit, but that is a high price.



The price is actually a bid on the low side -- I assume you mean this auction:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250870805523&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

This particular auction included "free" 2011 use, which is certainly worth no less than the $920 maintenance fee.  The net price was therefore $629 inclusive of closing costs (the $1,125 auction price + $424 closing costs, less the $920 included use value).

I agree with you that SDO auction prices vary.  I believe the reason this one sold on the low side is the seller, alltimevacations-2008, which has an eBay feedback rating of only 96.8% and poor reviews on this Board.


----------



## kenie (Aug 16, 2011)

edited post.


----------



## C30NY (Aug 16, 2011)

I had my eye on that week but I was not interested after seeing the two bad reviews in the last month, but my math logic followed yours.  So the hunt continues...


----------



## celperf (Aug 16, 2011)

Jase369 said:


> I had my eye on that week but I was not interested after seeing the two bad reviews in the last month, but my math logic followed yours.  So the hunt continues...



i win that but i just send a email to the seller that i will not continue with the buy because they are telling that the transfer is 90 to 120 days and can`t go to usa this year so i tell him that need to deposit this year and if this take too much i can`t buy anymore, also let him know about the bad reviewas and his answer was that the bad reviews comes from people that want to be overnigh transfer i know is not overnight but 120 days is too long time


----------



## C30NY (Aug 16, 2011)

celperf said:


> i win that but i just send a email to the seller that i will not continue with the buy because they are telling that the transfer is 90 to 120 days and can`t go to usa this year so i tell him that need to deposit this year and if this take too much i can`t buy anymore, also let him know about the bad reviewas and his answer was that the bad reviews comes from people that want to be overnigh transfer i know is not overnight but 120 days is too long time



Someone can correct me if I am wrong (I am sure they will), but even if they deposit the week now, I believe it stays in the current owners (the depositors) account, and would not transfer upon sale.  


Jase


----------



## celperf (Aug 16, 2011)

Jase369 said:


> Someone can correct me if I am wrong (I am sure they will), but even if they deposit the week now, I believe it stays in the current owners (the depositors) account, and would not transfer upon sale.
> 
> 
> Jase



i was talking to deposit on my acount of II, but i already received a response from the seller and will send a cancel request from ebay so no problem  all is ok now, will continue to search , there is a few 2 br lockoff but i want to be 2br ODD or EOY.


----------



## kenie (Aug 17, 2011)

Free 2011 usage doesn't really do any good if the property doesn't transfer this year.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 17, 2011)

kenie said:


> Free 2011 usage doesn't really do any good if the property doesn't transfer this year.



Why would the closing take so long? In any event, they should have disclosed the lengthy closing time in their ad so that folks like celperf wouldn't have wasted his time bidding on it, only to discover that there's a big risk that he won't be able to use the 2011 week.


----------

